
How the rhetoric of “rare” is changing in the age of information abundance - jamesbritt
http://www.niemanlab.org/2011/08/accessibility-vs-access-how-the-rhetoric-of-rare-is-changing-in-the-age-of-information-abundance/
======
laglad
The ironic thing about this problem is that more tech startups will see this
as an opportunity. And they should.

